# Vintage Swedish large knife bought at a flea market



## woodworkcan (Jul 13, 2016)

I bought this knife at a flea market in Brussels.

The manufacturer is "Jernbolaget" from Eskilstuna the famous knife city in Sweden. They closed around the 1960s.
The blade measures 267mm / 10.5 inches and seems to be some kind of carbon steel. 
The handle seems to be made a rosewood and rivets of brass. 
It's in overall great condition, after I cleaned it and remove a bit of rust.
My wife made a nice leather sheath to protect our hands from the long blade.

Could you please help me to date it more precisely and most importantly to know what kind of knife. I figure, with the lenght, some kind of butcher's knive.

Cheers!



P1150463_s by Martin Tremblay



P1150458_s by Martin Tremblay



P1150460_s by Martin Tremblay



P1150461_s by Martin Tremblay


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 13, 2016)

I don't have anything concrete to offer besides. Just commenting so I can get updates on the background of this thing. It's very interesting for a variety of reasons. The profile, and handle/'choil' configuration are especially odd. It also looks to be ground for left hand use?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 14, 2016)

Wouldn't "Jernbolaget" just mean "Iron/Hardware store"?


----------



## RDalman (Jul 14, 2016)

Bolaget - company. Sorry I can't help much. The stamp says e.iron.man.inc sort of. Ironman knife... Nifty.


----------



## woodworkcan (Jul 14, 2016)

Ironman...I like that!

This is what I found about the company.
https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eskilstuna_Jernmanufaktur

I have other knives from the same company. Notice the logo with the anchor, crown and letter "E". They have changed the company marking from "E. JERN.MAN AKTIE BOLAG" to simply "JERNBOLAGET" on the later knives.
Here is an example of a more recent knife, probably from the 1960s, made of stainless steel.
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/27979-Made-a-curly-maple-handle-for-butcher-knife-%28pics%29


----------



## Simonsimon (Jul 31, 2018)

Jernbolaget was located in The north parts of sweden and made some great carbon steel knives. I Always buy them when i find them. Very hard to find carbon knives from Jernbolaget on flee Markets in sweden though. I have a couple of cleavers, butchers, slicers and chef knives from them. Great steel! Have never seen The type you own. Good catch!


----------



## woodworkcan (Aug 1, 2018)

Simonsimon said:


> Jernbolaget was located in The north parts of sweden and made some great carbon steel knives. I Always buy them when i find them. Very hard to find carbon knives from Jernbolaget on flee Markets in sweden though. I have a couple of cleavers, butchers, slicers and chef knives from them. Great steel! Have never seen The type you own. Good catch!



It is the only carbon chef knife I have ever found from Jernbolaget. Why are their carbon steel knives are difficult to find? Would it be because they simply did not make that many? Or combined to the fact people tend to keep them? It is much easier to find their stainless steel knives from the late period. I have found butter knives, chisels from them and the great M1896 bayonet.


----------



## Simonsimon (Aug 2, 2018)

Alot of people threw them away when The stainless knives Where intruduced. The ones that understod kept theirs. Will post some photos if you Want


----------



## woodworkcan (Aug 3, 2018)

Of course, it would be appreciated Simon


----------



## stringer (Aug 3, 2018)

I don't know if there's any correlation being from Sweden and all. But the size and shape reminds me of a Peking duck knife. As the name would suggest, they are used for carving cooked poultry.


----------



## HRC_64 (Aug 3, 2018)

Looks alot like this type of old Cheese Knife


----------



## woodworkcan (Aug 4, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> Looks alot like this type of old Cheese Knife


That looks very similar indeed!


----------

